# [2012] Downton Abbey



## Karen G (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone else watching this excellent series on PBS?  We love it and look forward to each week's episode.  I just read that  Shirley MacLaine will be joining the cast for Season 3. Should be interesting.


----------



## funtime (Jan 31, 2012)

I absolutely love it!  Funtime


----------



## pjrose (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes!  I didn't know about it last year, but a neighbor asked me to come watch it with her several weeks ago.  Now we watch it together every sunday, alternating who cooks.  DHs and assorted others usually gravitate toward another TV for games or movies.  

I like it, though I have difficulty with facial recognition so it's hard for me to tell some of the people apart.  (That's true in any situation.)


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2012)

We went back and watched all (6) of Season 1 on Netflix before the Season 2 premier. It helped to fix all the characters before the restart. 

Boy, this week's episode is a tear-jerker, huh? Hopefully it's a 'darkest-before-dawn' thing.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Jan 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> We went back and watched all (6) of Season 1 on Netflix before the Season 2 premier. It helped to fix all the characters before the restart.
> 
> Boy, this week's episode is a tear-jerker, huh? Hopefully it's a 'darkest-before-dawn' thing.
> 
> Jim



Being purposely vague for those waiting for the Saturday rerun....

I thought for sure William's situation would be different and then so would Daisy's

And as to Matthew's issues, if he's the designated heir, that's a problem... unless of course they change the rules....

And what is with Mrs. B?  What a B**.  

And so is Mr. I-don't-remember-his-name newspaper owner; he's a B******.  

My favorite character is Lady Violet Crawley (love, love, love Maggie Smith!), followed by Mr. Carson.  

One thing I find rather surprising is the way some of the staff talk to the family - much more familiar and assertive, I think, than would be real.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 31, 2012)

Love it! 

I have kind of been disappointed with PBS over the years, so-so Masterpiece Theaters, hardly any music/dance programs. I actually went back and joined my local station again.

Besides Downton Abbey, PBS seems to be heading back in the direction I would like to see in the last year. More dance programs(great mixed bill from Miami Ballet this fall, plus the live broadcast of NYCB's Nutcracker).


----------



## Karen G (Jan 31, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Besides Downton Abbey, PBS seems to be heading back in the direction I would like to see in the last year.


The Tony Bennett 85th birthday special was great. My kids had just given me his Duets II CD and this show was the making of that CD.  Great songs and singers.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 31, 2012)

Karen G said:


> The Tony Bennett 85th birthday special was great. My kids had just given me his Duets II CD and this show was the making of that CD.  Great songs and singers.



I saw part of that, wonderful. The sort of PBS show I grew up with. Those types of specials that you don't see anywhere else.

Loved the Miami Ballet, the Twyla Tharp piece they did(not your typical ballet piece) took my breath away and really showed the skill of the dancers.


----------



## post-it (Jan 31, 2012)

I love this show.  I wish it was on more than once a week.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 31, 2012)

Karen G said:


> The Tony Bennett 85th birthday special was great. My kids had just given me his Duets II CD and this show was the making of that CD.  Great songs and singers.



It's sad that his voice isn't quite what it used to be, but he sure picked winners for his guests.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 31, 2012)

artringwald said:


> It's sad that his voice isn't quite what it used to be, but he sure picked winners for his guests.


I think he sings very well for an 85-year old!  His duet partners were all really interesting since they were singing songs of very different genres than what they usually do.  Lady GaGa and Amy Winehouse and others had such beautiful voices that I hadn't heard before.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a bad cold last weekend and piled up on the couch to watch it on Netflix.  I wound up watching it all!  (both seasons!).   I drank tea, too.   Feeling much better.

Can't wait till next week.


----------



## post-it (Jan 31, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Anyone else watching this excellent series on PBS?  We love it and look forward to each week's episode.  I just read that  Shirley MacLaine will be joining the cast for Season 3. Should be interesting.



I was wondering if they would do a 3rd Season.  So happy!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 31, 2012)

It would be fun to watch Upstairs, Downstairs again.  I suppose the DVDs are available on Amazon etc.  Anyone know whether PBS occasionally re-airs it?

PBS has always been my favorite station.  I watch very little TV, but when I wander through the family room and DH has PBS on, I invariably stop and sit down.  I LOVE the occasional Soul Music or Classic Rock etc concerts.  They're generally during a pledge week, and it's tempting to pledge to get the CD or DVD set....but we give regularly each summer, and never have gotten a premium.  Oh well, getting more "stuff" is not the reason we give.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2012)

PJ, you can stream all that PBS stuff on Netflix. It's one of our favorite uses of Netflix. If I wasn't using our cable for broadband, I'd probably drop cable and just watch over-the-air PBS. 

I agree on going back and re-watching Upstairs/Downstairs. 

Back to the topic, I read that the estate shown on Downton Abbey is a real and occupied residence. The production company says they have to move 'just a little' furniture to film (or tape).

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Jan 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> PJ, you can stream all that PBS stuff on Netflix. It's one of our favorite uses of Netflix. If I wasn't using our cable for broadband, I'd probably drop cable and just watch over-the-air PBS.
> 
> I agree on going back and re-watching Upstairs/Downstairs.
> 
> ...



Yes, but we don't have Netflix, and I really don't want to add another subscription to our budget 

Yes, it is real and semi-occupied.  I read an article about it in a magazine, but can't remember the name....something along the lines of "English Country"???

Here's the website for the house:
http://www.highclerecastle.co.uk/

The owners live in a smaller house behind the main castle, but are preserving and upgrading some of the castle for tours, weddings, etc, so the castle can earn its upkeep. The magazine in which I found the article talked about one of the previous Earls (earlier Earl LOL?) who was part of the group that discovered King Tut's tomb. Though most of the treasures were turned over to (I believe) the British Museum, some were kept in the castle and forgotten about, till a butler told one of the heirs where they were.  Those have become part of an Egyptian themed tour in the castle.


----------



## Stressy (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my daughter's favorite show. She's 16


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 1, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Yes, but we don't have Netflix, and I really don't want to add another subscription to our budget
> 
> Yes, it is real and semi-occupied.  I read an article about it in a magazine, but can't remember the name....something along the lines of "English Country"???
> 
> ...



Not sure of the family tree, but either the previous Earl or the one before him was the Queen's close friend and manager of her race horses. She named one of her horses Highclere after the house.

If you are interested in how to make the 'country pile" pay for itself, read some of Deborah, Dowager Duchess of Devonshire's books about Chatsworth. She's the youngest Mitford daughter and like her sisters is a great writer and funny.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 1, 2012)

Love that show.  It is a bit of a soap opera but that's what makes it so enjoyable.  Some one told me you can watch the episodes that already aired in England if you want to get ahead of what we are seeing- not sure exactly how to do that and it would be on a small computer screen and I'd rather watch in HD on my TV.

I know someone whose daughter was married at Highclere- the ceremony took place on the landing with the congregation in the open area at the bottom of the stairs.  It was a very expensive venue but the couple were city traders with money to burn and paid for it themselves.

tlwmkw


----------



## post-it (Feb 1, 2012)

I never saw Upstairs Downstairs, but after this series I think I'll check it out.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2012)

post-it said:


> I never saw Upstairs Downstairs, but after this series I think I'll check it out.


I hadn't seen the original either, but yesterday we started watching it on Netflix instant play and we really enjoyed the first two episodes.  Masterpiece Theater recently showed a new Upstairs Downstairs. I think it may have had only three episodes, but it was so good. One of the parlor maids in the original series, played by Jean Marsh, is in this new series.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 1, 2012)

Told my 10yr old to quiet down(trying to watch something on tv), it was 9pm and his comment was "Is Downton Abbey on?" 

I tried to watch the new Upstairs, I just couldn't get into it. 

Just finished up watching Edward VII(Queen Victoria's eldest son), I forgot how good Annette Crosbie was as Her Majesty.


----------



## post-it (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess I should get a listing of PBS series.  I seem to have missed a few good ones.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 2, 2012)

post-it said:


> I guess I should get a listing of PBS series.  I seem to have missed a few good ones.



I think this weeks episode has been #5 of season 2. A new one (6) will broadcast Sunday night with a rerun in most PBS markets on Wednesday.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2012)

I am really not sure how many episodes there are in season 2, but after #6 Sunday night, I can see the season winding down. 

*Possible spoiler alert*: If you haven't seen #6 and don't want a spoiler, move along- nothing to see here.


OK, What started out as a Victorian family story is starting to resemble a real soapy soap opera now. They seem to be laying the groundwork for a long series. I can just see Season 14- The Grantham's in the Psychedelic '70s! Carson going on to Mary's new house opens up the possibility of a spinoff. How she gets out of what looks like an unhappy marriage. After the former Mrs. Bates unexplained demise, characters can die mysteriously. What strange tingling has Matthew felt? Miraculous nerve healing perhaps? And what of the mysterious missing heir, Peter? Oh my, oh my, I can hardly wait for (what I think will be) next week's season finale.

Jim


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 6, 2012)

I admit I never heard of the show until they did a spoof of it this past weekend on Saturday Night Live. Apparently the SNL writers are fans of the show too.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Oh my, oh my, I can hardly wait for (what I think will be) next week's season finale.


Oh, I hope it's not the last episode next week!  I can't wait for the next one after last night. I'm really loving this show.  I feel so sorry for Mr. Bates. I don't think he would have killed his wife, but I'm afraid he'll be blamed for it.  And Matthew may be getting the feeling back in his legs . . !


----------



## jme (Feb 6, 2012)

great series Downton Abbey!!!!........especially if you've been to England and have visited several of the manor homes, palaces, and castles. I still live in that world in my dreams, and we are loving every minute of the series. 

My favorite home far and away, is Chatsworth House in central England. It's a MUST SEE if you ever have the chance. I liked it as much as my favorite castle, Warwick Castle, and far more than others such as Windsor Castle, Leeds Castle, Woburn Abbey, and Blenheim Palace. 

BTW, while waiting for each week's next episode of Downton Abbey, we happened to catch a one-night airing of "Persuasion" by Jane Austin. If you like DA, you'll also love Persuasion!!!!!  Great story, nicely done, especially for such a short show. Wish it had been a series, but alas it was only one short novel.....


----------



## pjrose (Feb 6, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> . . . .
> OK, What started out as a Victorian family story is starting to resemble a real soapy soap opera now. . . .



Definitely.

I love your "teasers" for upcoming weeks and series.  

The show is getting ridiculous.  There are two more shows, at least one of which is, I believe, a two-hour one.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 6, 2012)

I unfortunately read the Daily Mail and had been good at avoiding the articles about season 2. 

But they gave away too much in the headline about the Xmas special, which we will see on 2/19. :ignore: 

Not sure what they were trying to do with Patrick last night. That story line wasn't thought out well. Seemed like they added at the last minute weren't sure what to do with it and in the end have him leave.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually got season 2 on a DVD from Amazon UK in November.  (The show was broadcast earlier in England.)  And now for the ultimate spoiler ...

:ignore: 

Great series ...


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2012)

"Roger" said:


> I actually got season 2 on a DVD from Amazon UK in November.  (The show was broadcast earlier in England.)


How many episodes in season 2?


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 7, 2012)

Karen G said:


> How many episodes in season 2?


Eight episodes.

[Note: There is an outside chance that this will be different over here.  Occassionlly - but very rarely - PBS will divide episodes differently from what was shown in England.  This happened with Bleak House, for example.]


----------



## Karen G (Feb 7, 2012)

"Roger" said:


> Eight episodes.


Thanks!  I just looked at  this website and it looks like there are two more weeks to catch it on PBS--Feb. 12 & 19.  I haven't had a chance to look through all the stuff featured on the website, but it looks really interesting.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh Boy! 2 more episodes, and I understand the finale is 2 hours. I hope that's enough of a fix to hold over until season 3. 

Jim


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 7, 2012)

There will be a third season.  Shirley MacLaine will be joining the cast.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 7, 2012)

Mrs and I just started watching it on Netflix. It is just delicious, it is. Sumptuous. 

I like the pacing. Not to fast, not to slow. And the ensemble is perfect, in our opinion. And it's so good looking!


----------



## markbernstein (Feb 8, 2012)

"Roger" said:


> There will be a third season.  Shirley MacLaine will be joining the cast.



As Lady Grantham's mother.  I can't wait to see her facing off against Maggie Smith.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 8, 2012)

markbernstein said:


> As Lady Grantham's mother.  I can't wait to see her facing off against Maggie Smith.



I can't imagine anyone could try to go against Maggie Smith without being eaten alive LOL.  That will definitely be fun to watch! 

I had visualized Shirley Maclaine as Lavinia's mother, probably because of the hair color.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, marriage of Michael- solved. Marriage of Bates/Anna Solved. Is Thomas back? How about Mary- just wedded or wedded bliss? Carson/Mrs Hughes an item? Will they EVER get rid of O'Brien?

I guess there is just one more cliff-hanger episode before the hiatus. Then the waiting, waiting, waiting for season 3.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow! Tonight's episode was really action-packed.  I'm going to miss the show so much after next week's show. But, I'm glad there's a third season to look forward to.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 13, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> OK, marriage of Michael- solved. Marriage of Bates/Anna Solved. Is Thomas back? How about Mary- just wedded or wedded bliss? *Carson/Mrs Hughes an item? Will they EVER get rid of O'Brien?
> *
> . . .



Mr. Carson would NEVER do anything improper....and even an inkling of a romance that distracted from his calling would be improper and out of character.

Why is she O'Brien and not Miss or Mrs. O'Brien?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 13, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Mr. Carson would NEVER do anything improper....and even an inkling of a romance that distracted from his calling would be improper and out of character.
> 
> Why is she O'Brien and not Miss or Mrs. O'Brien?



A lady's maid was always called by just her last name.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 13, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> A lady's maid was always called by just her last name.



Are the other lady's maids called by their last names?  I hadn't noticed any others referred to that way  on the show, and now i don't remember their names....


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2012)

As much as I like the show, and as unfamiliar as I am with the conventions of 'place' between those serving and the household of those being served, I think some license is being taken by the producers. 

During last night's funeral for (a member of a different family with 'ties' to the Grantham's) the attendance of the entire household of servants seemed unlikely in 'real life'. It made other story lines plausible-ish.

TV and the movies do things like this to move a story along at the expense of strict historical accuracy. Sort of a 'the audience is a fly on the wall' kind of thing.

Jim


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 13, 2012)

Another plus for those who are watching the series...

Click here


----------



## Karen G (Feb 13, 2012)

"Roger" said:


> Another plus for those who are watching the series...


That was funny! That's a cool website.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2012)

The Onion is one of my favorite humor websites. That was a good chuckle. Think I'll watch a book or two before lunch.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Feb 14, 2012)

*More Downton Abbey funny stuff*

Here's the Downton Abbey Super-Proper Bowl.  Who knew the Granthams liked football?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 14, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Here's the Downton Abbey Super-Proper Bowl.  Who knew the Granthams liked football?



I love it!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 19, 2012)

Just watched and enjoyed the last show.  Don't want to spoil anything for those who may be waiting for a re-run, but it wasn't as ridiculous as the one a few weeks ago.

The show itself was 90 minutes, but be sure to stay for the extra 30 minutes afterwards about the making of the show.  It was quite interesting.

Since I'm a newcomer to DA this year, I'm going to borrow a friend's DVD of Season One.


----------



## NWL (Feb 20, 2012)

I have stayed away from looking at this thread!  Thanks to Netflix I was able to watch season one, but I just finished it a couple of weeks ago.  My local PBS channel had a season two marathon today.  I missed out on one half hour because I had other higher ranked programs set to record  (I'll need to get that disc from Netflix unless they put it on instant view soon!).  I enjoyed the first 2 episodes of season two.  I'm not going to look at this thread until I finish the season two, but I am rooting for Mr. Bates and Anna.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG! Now to settle in and wait and wait for season 3. I'm still trying to figure how they will be able to end the series. I mean, will we eventually have Downton Abbey, 3 generations later in the hip-hop 1990's? 

Glad that Mary is getting what she deserves. As is Sir Richard. Thomas isn't. Daisy is.

The last half hour of the final episode helped flsh out some of the characters and of course the house- a character in it's own right.

Our local PBS showed an hour program just before DA called, "Secrets of The Manor House" that explains much of how the aristocracy/service classes interacted in the DA time frame. If you missed it, it's probably available to watch online at www.PBS.org

Sunday night won't be the same for a while.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Sunday night won't be the same for a while.


My sentiments exactly!  But, I'm so glad Mary and Matthew are finally together & it will be fun to watch the wedding.  Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 20, 2012)

The Dowager Countess' line to Sir Richard Carlisle, "Is that a promise?", was hands down the best line on TV in the last decade.  :rofl:


----------



## Rascalsmom (Feb 20, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> The Dowager Countess' line to Sir Richard Carlisle, "Is that a promise?", was hands down the best line on TV in the last decade.  :rofl:



AND:
Matthew: "Sorry about the vase."
Countess: "Oh, it was a wedding present from a dreadful aunt.  I've hated that thing for half a century."
:hysterical:


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2012)

We need a Like button here like Facebook has.  Maggie Smith is priceless. What fun it's going to be to see her spar with Shirley Maclaine next season.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 20, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> The Dowager Countess' line to Sir Richard Carlisle, "Is that a promise?", was hands down the best line on TV in the last decade.  :rofl:



I agree, and her delivery of it was absolutely perfect!  



Rascalsmom said:


> AND:
> Matthew: "Sorry about the vase."
> Countess: "Oh, it was a wedding present from a dreadful aunt.  I've hated that thing for half a century."
> :hysterical:



Another good one, definitely!



Karen G said:


> We need a Like button here like Facebook has.  Maggie Smith is priceless. What fun it's going to be to see her spar with Shirley Macaine next season.



She is wonderful!  

like like like like like like like


----------



## Patri (Feb 20, 2012)

Since I missed that part of the episode, under what circumstances did the dowager make that statement?


----------



## funtime (Feb 20, 2012)

"Sir" Richard Carlyle is about to slunk off from Downton Abbey after being finally dumped by Mary and says to the Dowager - I am afraid you won't be seeing me here anymore.  Her quick response:  Is that a promise?  

How many of us identify with Mary of "old money" rather than Sir Richard, that crass, boorish, neuveau riche boor?  

I rarely laugh out loud but I surely did when the delightful Dowager said that.  I think one of the themes is that the upstairs folks are being changed by the war and becoming a bit more human.  I expect to see our fallen maid with little Charlie back at Downton Abbey to replace maid Mary who has departed.  Funtime


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 20, 2012)

Casting Shirley Maclaine to spar (we all assume it will be sparring) with Maggie Smith is more than brilliant - too bad we have to wait awhile for season three.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 25, 2012)

*Why Americans love Downton Abbey*

It ain't necessarily depicting the way the  British aristocracy really were: http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/25/opinion/mills-downton-abbey-compassion/index.html?iref=allsearch but we love it and will tune in for season 3.

Jim


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aggie-Smith-looks-set-quit-Downton-Abbey.html


----------



## Karen G (Mar 6, 2012)

ScubaKat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aggie-Smith-looks-set-quit-Downton-Abbey.html


Yikes! That would be horrible if she doesn't sign! Maybe she's holding out for more money.

Judi Dench could play that part but I read that she is suffering from macular degeneration.


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree!  I don't think the show would be the same without her! 



Karen G said:


> Yikes! That would be horrible if she doesn't sign! Maybe she's holding out for more money.
> 
> Judi Dench could play that part but I read that she is suffering from macular degeneration.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 6, 2012)

Hokey smokes. She would be missed, but her character could suffer a sudden departure. A more difficult to replace character would be Matthew. He and O'Brian (who cares?) have also not signed.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Mar 6, 2012)

Possibly no Maggie Smith?  Yikes, she is my favorite character!  

I think Matthew could be replaced with another good-looking guy, and as Jim says - "O'Brien (who cares?)"


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 6, 2012)

Obviously I would hate to see either Maggie Smith or Dan Stevens (that would be Matthew - doesn't the whole series ultimately revolve around the relationship between Mary and Matthew with lots of subplots) go.  Still, reading this, I think of some other very popular British series.

_Ballykissangel_ (people used to travel from Australia and New Zealand to Avoca, Ireland just to see where Ballykissanel was filmed) lost both of its main characters after season three.  The difference here is that this was a self inflicted wound in that the main scriptwriter wrote them out of the series.  He got hate mail for doing so.  It survived another three seasons.  I must admit that I think it went at least one season too long.  (I also could not believe that the script writer chose to kill off what had been the most intriguing character.)

BBC chose to kill off _From Lark Rise to Candleford _after four seasons.  It was still extremely popular.  BBC's explanation was that they thought that the series had run its course and was in danger of becoming a parady of itself.  As much as I liked the series, I think BBC made the right decision.  Perhaps, another season of Downton Abbey would preserve the quality with more seasons just letting it go too long.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 13, 2012)

I occassionally order DVD's and BluRays from Amazon.uk.  Today I noticed that a Downton Abbey "Christmas special" is available.  From the description, it obviously takes place after season two, but before season three. (Describing how I know would involve a spoiler for those who have not seen season two.)  Has anyone seen this.  (No spoilers, please.)

********************

Some pricing info (confusion):  The BluRay copy is region free.  You can order it from Amazon or Amazon.uk, but it is _considerably_ cheaper if you order from Amazon.uk.   (If you have never ordered from there, you use the same user name and password as if you were ordering from Amazon over here.)  You can also order the DVD from either and the price is about the same either way.  Fair warning, however.  The only DVD available currently is the European edition.  That means that you have to have a DVD player that not only plays DVD's from that region, but converts PAL signals to the American TV standard.  (I do have that, but most people do not.)

Finally, one reviewer claims that the Christmas special will be included in the season two DVD edition whenever that is released in America.  That is not true for the season two edition that was released in England.  However, it might be included in the season three edition.  That was the practice with, for example, Lark Rise to Candleford.  That puts me in a spot.  Do I order the Christmas special as a stand alone so that I can see it sooner or wait until season three is over in England and order that?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 6, 2013)

I just read a reminder from a Facebook friend that the new season starts tonight at 9.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2013)

No Spoilers, Susan. 9 at your house won't be 9 at mine. I will in front of the TeeVee in plenty of time.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 6, 2013)

Also check your PBS station programming because I think there's a special about the actual estate used in Downton Abbey that comes on an hour before Downton Abbey starts. We've got the DVR set for both shows.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> No Spoilers, Susan. 9 at your house won't be 9 at mine. I will in front of the TeeVee in plenty of time.



Don't worry, I won't do spoilers!  I was happy to see the reminder because I'd forgotten all about it.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 6, 2013)

I loved it, as well as the special before.  I had been skeptical about Shirley MacLaine, but thought she was marvelous, as was about everyone else.


----------



## persia (Jan 7, 2013)

What explains American's love affair with British Aristocracy?  I watched the 2012 Christmas special and it was boring.  A waste of a good Christmas Day....


----------



## jme (Jan 7, 2013)

pjrose said:


> I loved it, as well as the special before.  I had been skeptical about Shirley MacLaine, but thought she was marvelous, as was about everyone else.



watching Maggie Smith's and Shirley MacLaine's tete-a-tetes should be fantastic this season...hilarious so far.

Lot of stuff going on.......Lots of seeds planted......the stage is set for just about anything......






.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 8, 2013)

*The next big thing?*

This reviewer likes [My apologies - link removed - any further explanation as to how I screwed up would involve a further spoiler - Roger] (a new period piece drama just starting in Brition) a lot more than Downton Abbey.  

(I'm a real fan of Downton Abbey, but admit that occassionally the plot does go over the top.  "Is that a twinge I feel in my leg.")

_{ETA} Please see my post #81 below before clicking on Roger's link here.  SueDonJ_


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Spoiler alert here for those who haven't seen Seasons 1 & 2 yet:





 Love the series and couldn't wait until this new one began, however, the wedding (of Mary & Matthew) itself seems to have been run over/blown by (for lack of better terms). The first 2 seasons were focused on who will Matthew and/or Mary end up with among other subplots. 

 I was somewhat confused (doesn't take much) when the scene switched from the church altar to the open car speeding back to Downton with the honeymooners. Took me a several seconds to figure it out.

  Just me ?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, remember, it was written by a man, and we tend to sorta blow off weddings. Big buildup, then 'Ho Hum, that's it???' If it'd been written by a woman it would be a whole episode. I'm intrigued by Mrs. Hughes (what happened to Mr. Hughes?) apparently getting written out- and making it a 'teachable moment' about breast cancer. I was sort of waiting for her and Carson to become an item.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Well, remember,* it was written by a man*, and we tend to sorta blow off weddings. Big buildup, then 'Ho Hum, that's it???' If it'd been written by a woman it would be a whole episode. I'm intrigued by Mrs. Hughes (what happened to Mr. Hughes?) apparently getting written out- and making it a 'teachable moment' about breast cancer. I was sort of waiting for her and Carson to become an item.



* YES*, there it is ! The "aha moment". Yes, you guys just have to remember your lines, the ring, the tux (or near to), the bride's name (remember "Friends" ?) and the venue location.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2013)

> This reviewer likes [link for "Mr Selfridge" disabled] (a new period piece drama just starting in Brition) a lot more than Downton Abbey.
> 
> (I'm a real fan of Downton Abbey, but admit that occassionally the plot does go over the top.  "Is that a twinge I feel in my leg.")



Whatever you do, DON'T read any of the links underneath the article linked here!  I did and learned a spoiler about Season 3 that has me so sad.  i won't say what it is or which article it's in - just stay away from the links.


----------



## persia (Jan 8, 2013)

_[spoiler deleted]_

_Persia, I hope you don't mind that I'm editing your post.  The episode you mention is the one I read about, but it's a Season 3 episode which hasn't aired on PBS in the US yet._


----------



## Mosca (Jan 8, 2013)

persia said:


> The only episode I watched was the one where xxxxxxxxx ............




Well THAT certainly qualifies as a season spoiler.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 9, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T read any of the links underneath the article linked here!  I did and learned a spoiler about Season 3 that has me *so sad*.  i won't say what it is or which article it's in - just stay away from the links.



Thanks for the warning and editing/deleting 

But now that I know something is sad.....oy, the wheels are spinning trying to decide what it could be  

Downton Abby is particularly fun for me and DD because we always watch at a friend's house; she has a huge TV and we have dinner first, alternating who makes it or who brings what. 

I was surprised and a mite disappointed at the wedding being brushed off.  Jim, your explanation makes sense.  It'd have been interesting to be a fly on the wall when that decision was made.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 17, 2013)

*So - does Mrs. Hughes have cancer or not?*

I am not sure I understood what happened at the end of this week's episode...


----------



## pjrose (Jan 17, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> I am not sure I understood what happened at the end of this week's episode...



No, she doesn't.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 17, 2013)

pjrose said:


> No, she doesn't.



Yes she does. The cook just told Carson that Mrs. Hughes wasn't ill to ease his mind. She said, "I put 'im out o' his misery."


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I agree because of those tears, but they could also have been tears of joy for how much he cares for her.  Interesting writing...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 17, 2013)

First I thought they were lying to Carson but then I changed my mind.  Both of them just looked too relieved, too happy, at the very end when they were shown alone.

I'll be so disappointed if she's ill after all.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think she does have cancer- they just couldn't acknowledge it directly because he didn't approach Mrs. Hughes in person.

What was in Mr. Bates bunk in the prison?  Looked like an old cigar so I'm guessing drugs but was not really explained.

I thought Ediths wedding dress was much nicer than Mary's- too bad for the way things turned out.  I agree they should have done a bit more on the actual wedding- all that dressing up and posing in the church for maybe 2-3 minutes of film time- what a waste.

Was that all with Shirley Maclaine?  All that build up and she's gone so quickly.

tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> What was in Mr. Bates bunk in the prison?  Looked like an old cigar so I'm guessing drugs but was not really explained.



It was some sort of contraband that was planted either by or with the knowledge of his cell mate. I hope all the cloak & dagger gets resolved surrounding this sub-plot and he gets exonerated and back to his valet gig. Then Thomas can get his deserved comeuppance from O'Brien.

So much to resolve in the next few weeks. 

For the curious who just can't wait, iTunes will have the whole season 3 out late next week- including 3 episodes as yet unseen in the US, for $19.95. Tempting, but then I don't know that I could abstain from spoilers.

Jim


----------



## klpca (Jan 18, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> I don't think she does have cancer- they just couldn't acknowledge it directly because he didn't approach Mrs. Hughes in person.
> 
> What was in Mr. Bates bunk in the prison?  Looked like an old cigar so I'm guessing drugs but was not really explained.
> 
> ...



Loved Edith's dress. But for us female viewers, both weddings were a big let down, lol. I was expecting more.

And Shirley MacLaine! I found her plastic surgery appearance very distracting. I liked her character, but I'm not sad that's she's gone. 

I can't wait to see the rest of the season.


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 18, 2013)

With all the hype, I can't believe that Shirley MacLaine will only such a small role.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 19, 2013)

Have avoided getting too involved in most TV series as the plot is typically just an endless loop....never reaching any sort of conclusion.  Having said that I've watched all episodes of Homeland, and while I'm getting frustrated with all the tangents rarely reaching a real conclusion,  we picked up Downton Abbey mid way through the second season, and I must say I'm looking forward to the next episode tomorrow night.  Well written, well acted and with plot twists that seem to keep me anxious to see where it goes....I'm hooked!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 20, 2013)

*It is not cancer*



Passepartout said:


> Yes she does. The cook just told Carson that Mrs. Hughes wasn't ill to ease his mind. She said, "I put 'im out o' his misery."



No, I don't think so.  She and Mrs Patmore shared that she didn't.  

I guess we'll have to re-watch last week's episode tonight  to settle this 

............

I just watched the repeat; Mrs. Patmore said to Mr. Carson,  "It's not cancer, no, it's a benign something or other," and in the next scene Carson sings as he polishes the trays.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 21, 2013)

I like this show but this weeks episode seemed a little bit of a snoozer.  They are setting up some coming events I guess but it didn't really seem that very much happened.  The Anna/Bates thing is really dragging out.  Usually the show moves at a very quick pace but this story line is getting so old- feels like they need to resolve it for good soon.  Hopefully it'll get more interesting next week.

tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> I like this show but this weeks episode seemed a little bit of a snoozer.  They are setting up some coming events I guess but it didn't really seem that very much happened.  The Anna/Bates thing is really dragging out.  Usually the show moves at a very quick pace but this story line is getting so old- feels like they need to resolve it for good soon.  Hopefully it'll get more interesting next week.
> 
> tlwmkw



This is how I felt about this episode as well. They add new people to an already bloated cast, new plot lines piggybacking on earlier and supposedly settled ones. I can hardly wait for the guy who allegedly went down on the Titanic that started the whole series to miraculously resurface (kidding). Oh well, another couple of episodes to settle things. Maybe.

Question: is 'nothing happened' a spoiler?


----------



## bjones9942 (Jan 21, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> This is how I felt about this episode as well. They add new people to an already bloated cast, new plot lines piggybacking on earlier and supposedly settled ones. I can hardly wait for the guy who allegedly went down on the Titanic that started the whole series to miraculously resurface (kidding). Oh well, another couple of episodes to settle things. Maybe.
> 
> Question: is 'nothing happened' a spoiler?



Um, He did resurface!  Briefly, in one of the war episodes.  He was a burn victim who had recently regained his memory after going down on the Titanic and being shipped to Canada.  It was left up in the air as to if it was really him, or someone he had known well.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> Um, He did resurface! ........It was left up in the air as to if it was really him, or someone he had known well.



That was an early reincarnation and is still unsettled. There's still time for him to come back.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's an interesting video from the Downton Abby Facebook page. It's a short clip of some of the actors in episode 3 and their take on what their character was doing. The most interesting to me was what Carson looks like in real life.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2013)

Even Sesame Street  is on the Downton Abbey bandwagon.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I was actually glad to see Shirley McLain go.  I really looked forward to her confrontation with Maggie Smith, and there wasn't much to it--and I didn't think Shirley did a good job with what there was.  I didn't know she'd had recent plastic surgery, but whatever the cause, she's lookin' rough.

Best Buy currently has this season on sale for $24.99 for the non-blue ray format ($29.99 for the blue ray).  Yesterday we broke down and bought it, so we can watch when we want to.  We're heading to Mexico and I suspect we'll watch all of it there.  I promise not to come back and comment though.


----------



## Patri (Feb 1, 2013)

I missed that part. How did they get rid of Shirley?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2013)

Patri said:


> I missed that part. How did they get rid of Shirley?


She just went back home to the U.S., I think. She was there just for a short visit and maybe for Mary's wedding. I can't remember if she was at the wedding, but I think she was.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2013)

If you've already seen this week's episode and understand Facebook, you'll get a big kick out of If Downton Abbey took place entirely on Facebook.  But DON'T CLICK ON IT if you haven't seen this week's show yet - it's chockful of spoilers!


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Karen G said:


> Here's an interesting video from the Downton Abby Facebook page. It's a short clip of some of the actors in episode 3 and their take on what their character was doing. The most interesting to me was what Carson looks like in real life.





Karen G said:


> Even Sesame Street  is on the Downton Abbey bandwagon.



I love these links, thanks!  My fb friends are going to love the Sesame Street one.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 2, 2013)

Sue, that FB post was hilarious! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 2, 2013)

I've just been told, I don't care how exciting the Super Bowl game may be tomorrow night....we are not missing Downton Abbey!  Looks like I will be loosing control of the remote again!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2013)

With the power outage and delay of the Super Bowl, it was nearly a coin flip to see which would get watched and which would be recorded. In the end, the football game ended with about 15 minutes to spare before the beginning of Downton Abbey here in Mountain Time. We got to see both in real time.

It was good to see some of the sub-plots starting to be resolved for this  season. We all knew that Bates would be exonerated and Lord and Lady Grantham would be back in good graces before seasons end but didn't know how. And somehow I speculate about the formerly disgraced young lady who finds herself in the Crowley household and the former chauffeur in need of a spouse and mother for his daughter.......

Plenty of grist for a season 4 mill.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 4, 2013)

Now that we finally got the new TV fixed, we love it. We've been streaming Downton Abbey and love it as well.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 4, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> If you've already seen this week's episode and understand Facebook, you'll get a big kick out of If Downton Abbey took place entirely on Facebook.  But DON'T CLICK ON IT if you haven't seen this week's show yet - it's chockful of spoilers!



This is great!  I clicked underneath this episode and went back to an earlier one; no time yet to keep going back to read them all, but I look forward to it! 

:whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> With the power outage and delay of the Super Bowl,....We got to see both in real time.
> 
> As I had been told earlier, I surrendered the remote for Downton Abbey but the 35 minute outage on the field was during 'Abbey' time so I got to see all but a half an hour of the game and a good episode of the series.  It all worked out well for me!


----------



## Patri (Feb 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> And somehow I speculate about the formerly disgraced young lady who finds herself in the Crowley household and the former chauffeur in need of a spouse and mother for his daughter.......



Ahh, yes. And they will have to forgive her past. Such drama.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 16, 2013)

Final episode tomorrow- can't wait! Last episode was OK but I thought the way they handled the Thomas situation made no sense. They went from one extreme to the other- "We hate you" to "We love you and here's a promotion". Seemed not to ring true at all.

The finale will have to be good to improve on this.
tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2013)

We finally get to see something before the Brits. Last week's 2 hour show was the finale in Great Britain and tomorrow's is going to be the 'Christmas' show in GB while it's our season finale.

I hope for some more believable story lines henceforth. The Bates saga dragged far too long, Thomas gets promoted apparently because His Lordship got kissed at prep school, and O'Brien slipped on her own bar of soap.

Months to wait and speculate. 

Maggie Smith will be on 60 Minutes tomorrow.

Party like it's 1921!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 16, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> Final episode tomorrow- can't wait! Last episode was OK but I thought the way they handled the Thomas situation made no sense. They went from one extreme to the other- "We hate you" to "We love you and here's a promotion". Seemed not to ring true at all.
> 
> The finale will have to be good to improve on this.
> tlwmkw



I liked last week's episode, but I agree about the turnaround on Thomas.  It was strange.  I understand Jim's explanation, but still I'd have expected neutrality at best.  The future Thomas-James interaction will be odd, if James stays on the show.

Thanks for the heads-up on Dame Maggie,  Jim!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 16, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> Final episode tomorrow- can't wait!


Bummer! Can't believe the season is already over. It doesn't seem like it lasted very long.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> We finally get to see something before the Brits. Last week's 2 hour show was the finale in Great Britain and tomorrow's is going to be the 'Christmas' show in GB while it's our season finale....


I don't think we will get the jump on the Brits.  A second Downton Abbey "Christmas Special" (the actual title is mildly revealing) was released on Amazon.uk Dec. 26.  I presume that this release date was after the show had been aired for Christmas.

The general sequence is each year's episodes are shown in Briton in the fall and then in the US starting in January.  The DVD's for each season are released in Britain late November for Christmas sales (but the American release has to be delayed until the shows have been aired here).  The last two years there have been Christmas specials.  The Brits have to buy those DVD's separately.  (If they were included with the November release, they would be available on DVD's before their actual Christmas showing.)


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Maggie Smith is on 60 Minutes (CBS) tonight.  Previews indicate she will be talking about Downton Abbey for part of it.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 17, 2013)

*Not a Spoiler....*

The 60 minutes was good.  It was really interesting to see Maggie Smith in many of her earlier roles 

But aaaaakkkkk, what an ending to the Downton season.

Last year (I think it was last year) someone was suggesting another series - kind of "If you like Downton Abby you'll like this one".  I just read through the whole thread and can't find it.  Anyone remember?

PJ


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 18, 2013)

pjrose said:


> But aaaaakkkkk, what an ending to the Downton season.PJ



OH MAN! OH MAN! OH MAN! It's gonna be a loooong wait for season 4.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Last year (I think it was last year) someone was suggesting another series - kind of "If you like Downton Abby you'll like this one".  I just read through the whole thread and can't find it.  Anyone remember?
> 
> PJ


I think it might be "Call The Midwife" which starts up again in March, I think. It is excellent.

. . . And I'm just heartbroken over the finale of Downton Abbey.


----------



## Patri (Feb 18, 2013)

What a DUMB ending. Lose a lady, then a man, in similar situations. It's as if the writers have a mental block. I'm trying to get DH interested in this series, but he won't care about such a contrived cliff-hanger.

I also wonder what people who truly lived the Downton Abbey lifestyle ever did during the day? These characters stand around and talk, and they eat. It's a wonder they aren't all obese. (And then some of the ones who actually work, the servants, are overweight!)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 18, 2013)

Unfortunately I knew what happened as one of the other message boards I frequent, a Brit added the spoiler, while the rest of us, including the folks on the continent hadn't seen S3. I believe it shows in the UK in September.

I've read a lot of novels, biographies from the Downton timeframe and those folks would be outside "doing something" if the weather was nice. Walking, playing tennis, hunting, etc. Probably goes back to nanny thinking fresh air was important.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2013)

SPOILER BELOW IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE 2/17 EPISODE.












I knew, too, because of the spoiler that I mentioned earlier in this thread.  Roger had posted a link to an interesting article about another similar show from England that we might like.  The article had links underneath it to others and I clicked on one from Vanity magazine that was supposedly about the period fashions.  Then BAM!  Three lines in, "Dan's character, Matthew Crawley, was killed in a car crash during the Season 3 finale which aired Christmas Day in Britain, despite his being named as Britain's best-dressed man."  (Or something very close to that but equally stupid - in content and form.)  WHAT?!?!  Why did you have to include THAT in an article about fashion?!?!  GRRRRRR!!!!!

Then I fumbled all over creation trying to warn about that spoiler.  If any of you thought Roger posted it on purpose PLEASE don't blame him - it was about as innocent as could be.  Whoever knew spoilers can come out of left field like that?!?!

So THEN, what, a week later?  They killed off Sybil!  At that point I figured we'd be lucky if any of the cast survived through the end of the season.   :rofl:


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2013)

I started watching Downton during the second season and following it there was another Masterpiece that aired, Upstairs and Downstairs.  PBS seems to follow different "seasons" from the other US networks and I can't figure out if that one is still around anytime??


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I think it might be "Call The Midwife" which starts up again in March, I think. It is excellent.
> 
> . . . And I'm just heartbroken over the finale of Downton Abbey.



"Call The Midwife" is so good!  If any readers are interested, it's based on the the memoirs of Jennifer Worth and all three books are great!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> . . .
> I knew, too, because of the spoiler that I mentioned earlier in this thread. * Roger had posted a link to an interesting article about another similar show from England that we might like.  *
> 
> . . .



What was the show?  Its link evaporated because of the spoiler issue.  I don't think it was Call the Midwife, though I'd like to see that one too.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 18, 2013)

I didn't watch the series, but I recorded each episode.  So, I am now going to have a Downton Abbey marathon sometime in the near future.


----------



## markbernstein (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's an article from Rolling Stone about the season finale.  Don't read it if you don't want spoilers.  But to put things obscurely, it says you should blame the actors, not the writers.

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...recap-i-just-cant-see-a-happy-ending-20130217


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 18, 2013)

Has the season finale been broadcasted, yet?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 18, 2013)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Has the season finale been broadcasted, yet?



Yes. Last night.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 18, 2013)

pjrose said:


> What was the show?  Its link evaporated because of the spoiler issue.  I don't think it was Call the Midwife, though I'd like to see that one too.


Mr. Selfridge.  

I can't really say whether it will capture my (our) attention like Downton Abbey.  The gist of the page that I had once linked to was the writer thought that Downton Abbey often got too far fetched just to be sensational.  For that reason, the writer preferred Mr. Selfridge.  Mr. Selfridge has done very well in Britain and was renewed for a second season.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmmm, didn't like the season finale.  It seemed like it was 2 hours of "filler" where really nothing happened (except we were introduced to a bunch of new characters whom we could care less about because we had never met them before) and listened to them senselessly quarrel for 1 1/2 hours.  And then out of the blue the last minute happens with no resolution.  

Although I understand that both Cybil and Matthew wanted to leave the show so there was no option for the writers, I felt like the rest of the last 4-5 hours were sort of wasted with no unifying plot.  I dunno.  I loved Season 1, liked Season 2 post war, and just didn't enjoy Season 3 much at all.  Except for the the Bates/jail arc, really nothing happened this season... just lots of "miniplots" that got resolved within an hour or so.

Katherine


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 18, 2013)

At least they implied that the finances had improved, so these boorish peep will be around for a few more seasons... or maybe until Maggie Smith kicks the bucket.

Jacob Lacob in The Daily Beast cites the heavy-handed melodramatic finale in saying, "Those of us who have fallen in love with the series have come to expect more from Downton than spilled milk."
.


----------



## persia (Feb 18, 2013)

It was broadcast on Christmas Day on ITV....



Passepartout said:


> Yes. Last night.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2013)

"Roger" said:


> Mr. Selfridge.
> 
> I can't really say whether it will capture my (our) attention like Downton Abbey.  The gist of the page that I had once linked to was the writer thought that Downton Abbey often got too far fetched just to be sensational.  For that reason, the writer preferred Mr. Selfridge.  Mr. Selfridge has done very well in Britain and was renewed for a second season.



Thank you!


----------



## Catira (Feb 19, 2013)

I just came upon this series this weekend. Finished seeing all of season 1 in one day!! Looking forward to watching the rest on Netflix


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2013)

"Roger" said:


> Mr. Selfridge.
> 
> I can't really say whether it will capture my (our) attention like Downton Abbey.  The gist of the page that I had once linked to was the writer thought that Downton Abbey often got too far fetched just to be sensational.  For that reason, the writer preferred Mr. Selfridge.  Mr. Selfridge has done very well in Britain and was renewed for a second season.



Looks like this show  will be coming to PBS Masterpiece in March. The preview looks like it's going to be an interesting show.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler alert!!!*

Just watched the last episode yesterday evening.  Knew that the actor who plays Matthew was leaving so expected some sort of a departure but that was certainly abrupt.  It was so sudden that you are left certain that he is dead but I suppose he could just have a severe concussion or other injury.  Couldn't he have a smaller role and still be in future shows?  Hope they don't pull the classic soap opera trick of him being terribly wounded and then taking off the bandages and he's a totally different actor.

I think it is interesting that it is two of the younger actors who are leaving for the siren call of Hollywood- you notice that the older, more experienced actors are sticking around.  They know that a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush and that promised jobs may disappear when they lose the exposure that Downton is currently giving them.  I can't think of his name but there was an actor in one of the detective procedurals who left early on and then disappeared- he is a red head, does anyone know who he is?

Matthew and Sybil will probably regret leaving an award winning show at its peak for possible future roles.  It has spoiled the show for me- hopefully they can recover with the new characters or bring in others to replace them.  It will be a boost for Branson- his role should grow now since he is the face of the future that Matthew once was.

Ironic that Matthew was killed in a car crash- the future came and hit him hard so to speak.

tlwmkw


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Too funny:  http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2013/02/20/conan-downton-abbey-spoiler-alert.team-coco










-


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 20, 2013)

I read today that Julian Fellowes is wanting out as writer because he wants to work on other projects. We shall see.


----------



## persia (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlike the BBC, which is funded by license fees, ITV needs to actually generate money with commercials, so they tend to be more ratings driven.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 20, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Too funny:  http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2013/02/20/conan-downton-abbey-spoiler-alert.team-coco
> 
> 
> 
> -



ROFL!  That was great!  :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 21, 2013)

Are all three seasons out in BlueRay/DVD?  I was at Costco last night and all they had was season 3......a huge supply that dwarfed any other series they had for sale.  We missed season 1, which I'd like to find in BlueRay.  Haven't checked any other places though!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironwood said:


> Are all three seasons out in BlueRay/DVD?  I was at Costco last night and all they had was season 3......a huge supply that dwarfed any other series they had for sale.  We missed season 1, which I'd like to find in BlueRay.  Haven't checked any other places though!


Check  Amazon.com.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironwood said:


> Are all three seasons out in BlueRay/DVD?..... We missed season 1, which I'd like to find in BlueRay.  Haven't checked any other places though!



Netflix has either the discs or for streaming.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 21, 2013)

And now,  Downton Abbey, The Musical.


----------



## persia (Feb 21, 2013)

Fairly typical of Christmas specials.....



SDKath said:


> Hmmmm, didn't like the season finale.  It seemed like it was 2 hours of "filler" where really nothing happened (except we were introduced to a bunch of new characters whom we could care less about because we had never met them before) and listened to them senselessly quarrel for 1 1/2 hours.  And then out of the blue the last minute happens with no resolution.
> 
> Although I understand that both Cybil and Matthew wanted to leave the show so there was no option for the writers, I felt like the rest of the last 4-5 hours were sort of wasted with no unifying plot.  I dunno.  I loved Season 1, liked Season 2 post war, and just didn't enjoy Season 3 much at all.  Except for the the Bates/jail arc, really nothing happened this season... just lots of "miniplots" that got resolved within an hour or so.
> 
> Katherine


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like I'm in for a Downtonathon this weedend.  My wife just picked up Season 1 which we had not seen.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 22, 2013)

I watched season 2, all of it, on the plane returning from London. Just recently got season 1 streaming from Netflix, but they don't have season 2. I'm thinking Tom and Mary get together.
Liz


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 22, 2013)

Liz, I thought I watched Downton Abbey season 2 on Netflix. Are you sure??


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 23, 2013)

Is series 1 and 2 available for viewing on Netflix in the US?  None of the series are can be viewed on Netflix in Canada.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2013)

*Infinitessimal spoiler*

Unless you have been on another planet today (3-1-13) you already know that along with the actress who played Sybil, and Mathew, Siobhan Finneran, the actress who played the fairly dislikeable O'brien, maid to Lady Grantham wants out. She won't be in the 4th season.

Seems like the actors are feeling that the series has had it's best storyline and fame. It's all downhill from here. I agree, but will still watch. After season 2, we felt cheated and wanted more Downton. After season 3 we were happy the season ended and we could go on vacation.

So be it.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Mar 2, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> the actress who played the fairly dislikeable O'brien, maid to Lady Grantham wants out. She won't be in the 4th season.


I won't miss her! That character had few redeeming qualities.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 2, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I won't miss her! That character had few redeeming qualities.



I liked her.  She plays evil nicely and with an understated elegance.

I honestly don't think that if a few people leave, the show will fall apart.  It's a HUGE ensemble cast with most key actors still present.  Looks like Sybil's role of youthful exuberance will be replaced by the curly haired girl who was again introduced during the Christmas episode.  She will bring some much needed "youth" to the cast.  I think the show will go on just fine...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 2, 2013)

SDKath said:


> I liked her.  She plays evil nicely and with an understated elegance.
> 
> I honestly don't think that if a few people leave, the show will fall apart.  It's a HUGE ensemble cast with most key actors still present.  Looks like Sybil's role of youthful exuberance will be replaced by the curly haired girl who was again introduced during the Christmas episode.  She will bring some much needed "youth" to the cast.  I think the show will go on just fine...



I bet the storyline will be she's headed to India to be Shrimpy's wife maid.

They have already cast someone as Lady Mary's new love interest. Looks like they are looking to have some interracial storyline, ala the supposed relationships in real life of Lady Mountbatten and some jazz musician that happened in the 20-30's. Also she was rumored to be involved with the actor Paul Robeson.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 4, 2013)

Two "comings" (as opposed to who is leaving) for next season:

Shirley Maclaine will be back (I think for just one episode).

Also, the opera singer Kira Te Kanawa will make an appearance (and sing).  I believe that will also be for just one episode.

Finally, I don't know if people have seen this, but apparently Maggie Smith has never watched a single episode of Downton Abbey.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems like the producers are 'leaking' enough teasers for the next season to try to generate interest. 

Their problem is that season 1 started in 1915 with the sinking of the Titanic and losing an heir. It progressed to WWI and the house's participation. Then on to 1918, war's over and the flu epidemic. Season 3 brought on love interests and kids, but then there's the drag of no underlying historical story after about 1922 until really WWII. It will become much more 'soapy' and far less historical drama before Hitler and the Blitzkrieg add external interest to the story. I, for one will have found something else to fill my Sunday evenings.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> It seems like the producers are 'leaking' enough teasers for the next season to try to generate interest.
> 
> Their problem is that season 1 started in 1915 with the sinking of the Titanic and losing an heir. It progressed to WWI and the house's participation. Then on to 1918, war's over and the flu epidemic. Season 3 brought on love interests and kids, but then there's the drag of no underlying historical story after about 1922 until really WWII. It will become much more 'soapy' and far less historical drama before Hitler and the Blitzkrieg add external interest to the story. I, for one will have found something else to fill my Sunday evenings.



I have read an article that Julian Fellows would like DA to end before the start of WWII.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 16, 2013)

*New love interest for Mary?*

This new guy will be interesting to watch.  Wish we didn't have to wait so long for a new season to begin.


----------

